# Hardinge 5c Collet Indexer



## dlane (Apr 29, 2015)

I picked this collet indexer almost free , the threads have a problem , the thread protector dose not screw on all the way neither dose my SB 10l chuck , but they do screw on my 10l lathe all the way.
The threads look / feel fine , I only need the threads for chuck installation, 5c collets works fine
Any one know a way to tell which thread has the problem this is as far as it goes on.
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## markknx (Apr 29, 2015)

I am wondering did you check the thread pitch? how do you know they are the same thread. Just asking
Mark


----------



## dlane (Apr 29, 2015)

It has the same threads as my SB heavy 10 lathe , the protector threads all the way on the lathe but stops half way on the indexer.  You think blueing the threads and installing the protector tight would tell anything ?.


----------



## w9jbc (Apr 29, 2015)

can you see and dings in the thread on it or?


----------



## dlane (Apr 29, 2015)

Threads look/ feel fine
Thanks


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 29, 2015)

dlane said:


> It has the same threads as my SB heavy 10 lathe , the protector threads all the way on the lathe but stops half way on the indexer.  You think blueing the threads and installing the protector tight would tell anything ?.


Bluing the threads was my first thought.


----------



## dlane (Apr 29, 2015)

T
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I wonder if anyone makes a die 2 1/4 x 10 tpi , afraid I'm going to file it out of round. Brought it to a local machine shop he had same indexer and his t protector stops short also, but my t protector works on his indexer.


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 29, 2015)

dlane said:


> I wonder if anyone makes a die 2 1/4 x 10 tpi , afraid I'm going to file it out of round.


Surely the register controls the centering.


----------



## Holescreek (Apr 29, 2015)

A Hardinge  should have hardened threads, or at least case hardened and polished.  Get a triangular India stone and lightly run it around the threads to detect and repair any high spots.  The issue could also be on the major diameter and a flat India stone run over the top of the threads will work well for that too.  Even if you found a Die it may do more damage than good.   When in doubt put some layout die on the threads and work the thread protector on and off and see where the last point of contact was.


----------



## dlane (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok I'll keep blueing and filing shiny spots. 
Thanks for the advice
Derrick


----------



## dlane (Apr 29, 2015)

I do have triangle stones , files are faster , I'll use stones when I get it close and polish file marks out thanks.
All else fails I'll just use collets  , but a chuck would be good,


----------



## dlane (Apr 29, 2015)

Oops now I feel real stupid, turns out the collet indexer is 2 1/4 10 tpi the thread protector that came with it is 8tpi that's why it won't go on !. My heavy 10 lathe is 8tpi , works real good on it , the indexer at the machine shop must of been 8tpi not ten. I don't have a 2 1/4 10 tpi chuck so won't be able to use a chuck on it any how, but I hope I didn't ruin it 
Guess I should of double checked things after marks reply , don't take anything for granted.      
Derrick


----------



## markknx (Apr 29, 2015)

dlane,
 You suspect there's any reason I asked that question?  Went 12 miles back to the hardware with the wrong bolt. Well at least now it's an easy fix.
Mark


----------



## george wilson (May 1, 2015)

The coarsest thread my HLVH will cut is 10 TPI. Hence the 10 thd. nose on your Hardinge accessory.

They seem to only use 10 TPI even on HLV lathes with threaded spindles rather than the normal tapered ones. I have read that many threaded spindle models were sent to England years ago.

I will mention that 12 TPI is the strongest thread there is. If you ever see a heavy hydraulic press,with large diameter threads,they will be 12 TPI.

Perhaps Hardinge settled on 10 TPI rather than 8,is that 10 TPI is stronger than 8?


----------



## old_dave (May 2, 2015)

dlane said:


> Oops now I feel real stupid, turns out the collet indexer is 2 1/4 10 tpi the thread protector that came with it is 8tpi that's why it won't go on !. My heavy 10 lathe is 8tpi , works real good on it , the indexer at the machine shop must of been 8tpi not ten. I don't have a 2 1/4 10 tpi chuck so won't be able to use a chuck on it any how, but I hope I didn't ruin it
> Guess I should of double checked things after marks reply , don't take anything for granted.
> Derrick



Are you sure of that O.D.? My Hardinge literature indicates this is a 2 3/16" - 10 TPI thread. It wouldn't surprise me to find that some copies of the Hardinge indexing fixture, when supplied with a threaded spindle, would have 2 1/4 - 8 thread. 

David


----------



## 18w (May 2, 2015)

old_dave is correct. Hardinge uses 2 3/16" - 10 TPI. That is what is on my Hardinge dividing head and was also used on some HLVH lathes. If. in fact  it is a Hardinge collet indexer, I suspect some one built a new spindle to be able to use a chuck they had on hand.


Darrell


----------



## dlane (May 3, 2015)

I'm out of town for a week so I can't tell rite now but I'll sure check that dimension when I get back home.
Don't believe I'll be using the threads , but will use the 5c collets . It is a Hardinge 5c collet indexer. 
Thanks for the lesson " don't take anything for granted x2" it did come with the 2 1/4" x 8 thread protector half on it.
Thanks
Derrick


----------

